# Set up a recording from a commercial



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Not sure if this is possible, but it sure would be cool.

If I see a commercial for a show that I might want to explore / record, This feature would allow me to "thumbs up" during the commercial and a dialog would be presented offering to set a recording, season pass or wish list.

I remember we used to have some indicator during product commercials that allowed you to explore the product. Similar function.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thumbs Up to Record still happens today from time to time. Just saw one last night. pretty sure it is a revenue thing.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen a few Thumps Up to Record messages during ads recently. It's funny; I hadn't seen any at all in the fall. I'd started to think the Roamio didn't have the feature.

Back in the days of the Series 3 they were a lot more common.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, the feature exists, but the show's advertiser has to opt in, unfortunately.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I actually saw it during an ABC broadcast last night - such a great feature, I wish it were more broadly used.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It requires the broadcaster to stick a special code into the closed caption stream to work. I believe that TiVo charges the broadcaster a license fee to use this technology, or at least use to. That coupled with TiVo's relatively low install base is probably why it's not more widely used.


----------

